# Not new to smoking, but new to SMF.com



## cole (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello everybody, I came across your website while looking for some recipes.  My profile picture is of my Coleman Deluxe Charcoal Outdoorsman which I have worked for about 15 years, it saddens me that Coleman, and their reputation, have gotten out of the BBQ game.  Well, this week I upgraded to a Charbroil CB600X vertical gas smoker that I got at a good price ($130.00).  I did this because the coleman always had a hard time holding temperature in the winters and I wanted something with more stable temperature control so I could cook outdoors year round.  I am from Kentucky, and a lawyer, so please get all of the jokes out of the way. 

Regards,

Cole


----------



## eman (Oct 7, 2010)

No lawyer jokes here.(maybe in the jokes section)

Hey cole,

Welcome to SMF!

 Great site and great folks. 

 Let us see some pics of your smokes when you get time.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. No legalize needed here, just good information from great folks. it's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Cole Welcome to SMF.  Glad to have ya here with us and we will go easy on the lawyer jokes at least in the beginning


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 7, 2010)

Cole welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of great recipes here and lots of other good info too. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 7, 2010)

First off Welcome Cole to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome! Kentucky lawyer jokes, hmmmm, I work on that.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard Cole! No lawyer jokes, but this is one of my favorite books, it was given to me when I lived in Paducah, KY. I'm not a lawyer, nor do I have any close family or friends that are lawyers, so I can only assume the person who gave it to me stole it and gave it to me as a birthday gift. Speaking of stealing, my favorite story in this book is about the guy who stole the stolen tires, got locked in with said stolen tires for three days and he got two years in jail.

http://books.google.com/books?id=w9...&resnum=7&ved=0CDYQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 8, 2010)

welcome! What I know from lawyers is, they're good cooks!  I've got a family full of 'em-Dad, (ex-)brother in law, nephew, my little brother, and now my son is thinking pre-law when he starts college next year.   Hope you're ready to have a lot of fun and make some AWESOME new recipes for your family and friends.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome Cole, I'll save the jokes for when I know ya a little better!

In the mean time enjoy our ramblings and jump in when ever you feel like it.


----------



## meateater (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## deannc (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  You'll find some great recipes and folks here on SMF.  Glad you found us.  I'd recommend Jeff's Naked Rib Rub and Sauce recipe, plus its purchase helps support the site.  Looking forward to some Qview!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome!

Todd


----------

